# Beekeepers beekeeping > Scottish Beekeepers Association >  Renewal of membership

## Easy beesy

Sorry admin - feel free to move if in wrong section.
My bank just cancelled my membership standing order as the SBA account has been closed.  Have I missed a change of account details?  How do I pay my subs?  Who/where to?  I tried looking in the Scottish Beekeeper mag for an email address to contact but strangely there doesn't seem to be one.....

Cheers for any pointers, oh, and Happy New Year to all.

----------


## Mellifera Crofter

> ...How do I pay my subs?  Who/where to?  ...


philmcanespie at btinternet dot com.

Payment is by direct debit now.

Kitta

----------


## gavin

Safest now with a cheque to Phil (address ought to be in the magazine) given that the Direct Debit date for this year will be passed.  There will be a PayPal options soonish more than likely but cheque for now.

G.

----------


## Easy beesy

Brill. Thanks both.

----------


## fatshark

But still no mention of Gift Aid ... since SBA is a registered charity they should be able to reclaim the tax surely? 25% more in the coffers  :Wink:

----------


## gavin

> But still no mention of Gift Aid ... since SBA is a registered charity they should be able to reclaim the tax surely? 25% more in the coffers


You are quite right.  I've checked the application form and the Direct Debit mandate and neither mention gift aid.  I'll raise it.

I have a copy of the old website and the associated forms if anyone needs any forms.  The replacement site is coming long nicely thanks to our new webmaster.

----------


## gavin

It could be that the membership fee brings the tangible benefit of free insurance and compensation.  I'll still ask.  If the value of the benefit is over 25% of the donation you can't claim gift aid.

https://www.gov.uk/guidance/gift-aid...s-can-claim-on

----------


## gavin

I understand that the SBA does claim gift aid on membership fees and gifts.

----------


## gavin

> I understand that the SBA does claim gift aid on membership fees and gifts.


And the information is collected using a form sent to new members.

----------

